# garantie verlust bei lenovo laptop durch öffnen oder aufrüsten ???????ß



## Amd-spieler (12. September 2012)

*garantie verlust bei lenovo laptop durch öffnen oder aufrüsten ???????ß*

wie schon oben beschrieben habe ein g780 falls das hilft


----------



## fadade (12. September 2012)

*AW: garantie verlust bei lenovo laptop durch öffnen oder aufrüsten ???????ß*

Verlust nicht zwingend.
Es gibt da immer wieder so Debatten drüber .... wenn du nur an RAM/Festplatte rumwerkelst und weißt was du tust, und nichts kaputt geht bleibt die Garantie erhalten.
Wenn du es ganz genau wissen möchtest würde ich eine Mail an Lenovo-Deutschland schicken


----------



## Amd-spieler (12. September 2012)

*AW: garantie verlust bei lenovo laptop durch öffnen oder aufrüsten ???????ß*

ja danke ich hatte schon angst ich habe nicht das notebook ganz geöffnen und eine schraube nicht öffnen können und leicht beschedigt danke


----------



## Amd-spieler (12. September 2012)

*AW: garantie verlust bei lenovo laptop durch öffnen oder aufrüsten ???????ß*

ich habe nemlich das notebook seit heute


----------



## Tipi (13. September 2012)

*AW: garantie verlust bei lenovo laptop durch öffnen oder aufrüsten ???????ß*

geh mal am besten auf die lenovo seite und schau mal nach welche teile du selber aus und einbauen kannst ohne Garantieverlust
CRU nennt sich das bei Lenovo!


----------

